# Usual country of residence & other country



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi ...

I am living in Singapore since last couple of years on a long term job and before that i was living in Pakistan.

What should i mention in the usual country of residence?
and in another question, do i need to mention all the addresses where i lived in Pakistan?


----------



## krish6454 (Oct 11, 2014)

You should mention pakistan as your usual country of residence.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

krishnamisra said:


> You should mention pakistan as your usual country of residence.


shouldn't it be singapore? this was the exact same question asked on EOI


----------



## krish6454 (Oct 11, 2014)

Well. I mentioned my home country(India). If you are a singapore resident then may be you can mention singapore. Logically, I feel we should mention the country where we have spent more time and/or residents/citizens of the said country.
I am also living abroad for the past few years.


By the way I already got the PR.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

To me also this makes senses to put Pakistan as usual country .. but i am confused because there are lots of other people who are thinking otherwise.

Is there any official definitions?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you live in Singapore, your country of residence is Singapore. Country of residence and country of citizenship are not always the same thing.


----------



## krish6454 (Oct 11, 2014)

In my experience forums are good for knowledge but they confuse you a lot. Take your decision. And I understand that DIBP won't reject just because you misunderstood the usual address field.
You can ask your case officer for any amendments/clarifications once he/she contacts you.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

You filled the exact same question of usual country of residence on EOI. On the example there they have about a British citizen living temporarily in Canada on a temporary or resident visa, should put Canada as usual country of residence.its actually really confusing sometimes what they want. I would just go with the same country you listed on your EOI.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the inputs. I am selecting my usual country as Singapore. Partly because this is what most of the people in this forum/thread has suggested and also based upon the official definitions listed in the sites below:

OECD Glossary of Statistical Terms - Country of usual residence Definition

Statements - Place of Usual Residence


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

cfuture said:


> Thanks a lot for the inputs. I am selecting my usual country as Singapore. Partly because this is what most of the people in this forum/thread has suggested and also based upon the official definitions listed in the sites below:
> 
> OECD Glossary of Statistical Terms - Country of usual residence Definition
> 
> Statements - Place of Usual Residence


good luck with the app. just curious what is that form 1393 electronic form about? i know its 17 pages long but what else do they ask?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Usual country of residence in your current situation is Singapore .....


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all

Urgent
I need help
I was recieved an invitation to apply for visa 489 but the invitation letter dose not have the link related to form 1393 so what can i do.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Urgent
> I need help
> ...


in the SkillSelect you click the button to apply. It will take you there. 1393 is an e-Form. No link.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

*form1393*



TheExpatriate said:


> in the SkillSelect you click the button to apply. It will take you there. 1393 is an e-Form. No link.


Thank you very much TheExpatriate
but when i was click the button direct me to creat immi account after that i creat it and fill all my information and now waiting to find this form because i can not upload the documents without it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Thank you very much TheExpatriate
> but when i was click the button direct me to creat immi account after that i creat it and fill all my information and now waiting to find this form because i can not upload the documents without it.


the form is the application for 489 ..... after you clicked the button, created an ImmiAccount, logged in, did you find the 489 application?

if not, go back to SkillSelect, click the button again, then login with the account you already created, you will find it there


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

unless I am mistaken, do you mean you cannot fill the application and pay the fee? or you did that and you want to attach documents?


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

*form 1393*



TheExpatriate said:


> unless I am mistaken, do you mean you cannot fill the application and pay the fee? or you did that and you want to attach documents?


no i fill the application but i didnt make payment unless find this form. (but let me gess you words mean that form 1393 it self immi account ) is that right.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> no i fill the application but i didnt make payment unless find this form. (but let me gess you words mean that form 1393 it self immi account ) is that right.


the form you filled is 1393..... go ahead and pay .... after payment (sometimes immediately, sometimes after a day or two) you get the checklist under immiaccount and can upload documents.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

*form1393*



TheExpatriate said:


> the form you filled is 1393..... go ahead and pay .... after payment (sometimes immediately, sometimes after a day or two) you get the checklist under immiaccount and can upload documents.


Are you sure the two is the same (because iam confused as i know form like 47A i fill it also but it semmes different i mean titled with its name )but not the case in form 1393


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Are you sure the two is the same (because iam confused as i know form like 47A i fill it also but it semmes different i mean titled with its name )but not the case in form 1393


just go ahead and pay and then the checklist will appear as I told you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Form 1393 Internet is the one you fill on ImmiAccount after you're invited to 489. I am 100% sure. 

47A is for some child visas. It's a completely different form.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> just go ahead and pay and then the checklist will appear as I told you


Many thx there are some questions related to form 47A if you can help
1-Give details of the dependant’s main source of financial support
(eg. relative, government welfare department)
Full name of person or source:..............
Address:...........
Type of support provided to the dependant
(eg. money, food, clothing, rental assistance)..................
If money is provided to the dependant:
• Give the amount in local currency..........
What is the money used to purchase...........
Period that support has been provided
from
Day Month Year
to
Day...................


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Many thx there are some questions related to form 47A if you can help
> 1-Give details of the dependant’s main source of financial support
> (eg. relative, government welfare department)
> Full name of person or source:..............
> ...



you are not applying for a child visa, why fill 47A???


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> you are not applying for a child visa, why fill 47A???


Because it required for dependent family member (my case is my wife is the main applicant and i the second so i must fill this form )
They was mentioned in document checklist as follow:
Other dependent relatives

For all other dependent relatives included in your application:

completed Form 47A
evidence of the relationship between this applicant and you or your spouse (birth and marriage certificates, etc)
evidence that this relative lives in your household
evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application
if your relative has been widowed, divorced or is permanently separated a copy of any relevant death certificate, divorce decree absolute, or statutory declaration/separation certificate


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Because it required for dependent family member (my case is my wife is the main applicant and i the second so i must fill this form )
> They was mentioned in document checklist as follow:
> Other dependent relatives
> 
> ...



it's required if you're applying for them as subsequent entrants, not including them in your own application ..... so in your case it's not required.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> it's required if you're applying for them as subsequent entrants, not including them in your own application ..... so in your case it's not required.


they mentioned that in its first page

About this form
This form must be completed for each dependant aged 18 years
or over whether migrating or not. If there is insufficient space
to answer, provide details under ‘Additional information’ at the
end of this form.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> they mentioned that in its first page
> 
> About this form
> This form must be completed for each dependant aged 18 years
> ...


18 or over. Are your kids 18 or over?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

just finish the e-Form, pay, then the checklist for your situation will appear.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

ok thx very much i appricate your help.


----------



## rookie19038 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Helping hands:

Can you please share your thoughts on my case below about country of residence:
From birth to 1999, Countryhilippines , Location: A, B, C & D
From 1999 - 2004, Country: Dubai 
From 2004 - 2012, Country: Philippines , Location: E, F
From 2012 - Todate, Country:Singapore (current residence)

I have Location:G as a permanent address in Philippines now (not falling under any of the above stayed period, but my current address in Philippines)

Now my questions are:
Should I mention both of my Philippines stayed period separately in the Visa 189 application (15/17 query)?
What will be the address to be indicated for these periods: (Last permanent address during specific period [D,F] OR current permanent address in Philippines[G])

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rookie19038 said:


> Hi Helping hands:
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts on my case below about country of residence:
> From birth to 1999, Countryhilippines , Location: A, B, C & D
> ...



D and F


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Officially, you become a resident after spending 180 days a year, and such country becomes your country of usual residence. Thats an international rule in most countries.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Need help for submitting my Visa application.

Currently, i am staying in Japan from last two months. However, i had stayed in india since my childhood to July 2010 and then stayed in Australia till May 2014.
After that again back to India and stayed there till Nov 2015.

please advice what should i fill in the usual country of residence while filling the visa application.
Whether, i should fill Japan or India??
Also if I put Japan, then later in a question regarding addresses other than the Usual country, I have to put all my address in India?


Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially, you become a resident after spending 180 days a year, and such country becomes your country of usual residence. Thats an international rule in most countries.


I know of no such "international" rule.

Residence in a country is not based on time spent there, it's usually based on intent. If you maintain a residence somewhere and it is your primary residence, then that is where you reside. It doesn't matter if you've been there for 180 days or 8 days.


----------



## john.alister (Jul 17, 2017)

*Previous countries of residence*

So what did you do for the "Previous countries of residence"? Did you give the address details of all the addresses from you native or only the last address. And what dates did you provide for the "Previous countries of residence"?

Thanks
J


----------



## Niharika14 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi 
Hello guys,

I had one query that while submitting an EOI there is an option called “Usual Country of Residence” 

In that what we need to mention?

Currently I am in India when I submitted my EOI and also my Temporary visa is valid till up to December in Australia 

I came to India and living since 8months and also I am planning to move to Australia next month 

So while lodging my EOI, please guys advice me that what to mention in the usual country of residence
Australia or India ?

Thanks in Advance


----------

